
Graphene used to make stronger, greener concrete - helloandrewpark
https://newatlas.com/graphene-concrete/54325/
======
Gravityloss
Also nanocellulose can be used when making concrete. Even adding small amounts
(= cheap!) makes the viscosity when pouring different. For example if you want
to embed rocks in the concrete without them falling to the bottom or pushing
the concrete out from between them.

